
Microsoft Incinerates ANOTHER $543 Million Online - stretchwithme
http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-microsoft-online-operating-income-2011-1
======
bloggergirl
This, with Amazon reporting a $10B quarter!
[http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/27/amazon-celebrates-its-
fir...](http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/27/amazon-celebrates-its-
first-10-billion-quarter-in-sales-find/)

Wow. What a difference.

